

Should Nestio have a free or paid iphone app? - EGF
http://blog.nestio.com/Nestio/2011/05/25/iphone-app.html

======
gte910h
They should release two, an upgradable free app and a paid app. Because as
they say, there is little overlap between free and paid users, only time paid
users download your app if it's free is if they independently look for it due
to advertising, etc.

>Free/Paid/Upgrade Combo

>This has been broken down really well by others, but just to reiterate, there
is little overlap in user bases, as they rarely ever upgrade. We’d also be
forced to maintain two versions of the app. Meh.

Your "being forced to maintain two versions" is a build flag with a #ifdef.
It's an easy peasy two versions.

~~~
pagekalisedown
It's a bit more complex than a simple #ifdef.

In-app purchase is the way to go.

~~~
allenp
In case anyone is curious, here is a way to go about using #ifdef in your app:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/549462/how-do-i-manage-
bu...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/549462/how-do-i-manage-building-a-
lite-vs-paid-version-of-an-iphone-app)

I would argue that it really depends on how many places you need to put the
#ifdefs to see if it is worth the added complexity.

------
nanoanderson
This app should absolutely cost money. We're talking about selecting a home
for the next 12+ months at a cost of at least $1000/mo. (in NYC, anyways).
What is $1.99 for an app that's going to help us compare and make the best
choice?

What other app offers this service? Apartments.com app is pretty weak. Any
others I'm unaware of?

Nestio may be a nascent company with plenty of room for more features (I hate
the copy+paste URL workflow, I wanna search right in Nestio!), but the
features this app will offer are worth money, and should be treated as such by
the company. At least try to cover the cost of developing the app itself, if
nothing else.

------
kenjackson
How do you make your money? If it's through listing fees then it should be
free (as you have a stronger story with more users). If it's because you're
paid by the person using the webpage/app then .99 is reasonable.

------
dangero
Not sure a poll will get you the information you need on this one.

